# Tree Trimmer Lake of the Ozarks, Missouri



## colt044 (Aug 17, 2010)

Well established tree service company at Lake of the ozarks, Missouri is currently seeking an experienced, motivated tree trimmer/ foreman. The job duties will include proper pruning/ trimming to complete removals where rigging is necessary. You must be able to run a 2-3 man crew safely and efficiently. The majority of this work will be done with bucket truck, however you must be able to climb also. We offer paid holidays, paid vacations after 1 year, as well as an aflac ins. policy. Hourly pay is negotiable based on many criteria. More benefits possible for the right person. If you meet these qualifications and are interested please contact me at [email protected]################ or 573-347-3330. Thank You


----------

